
Flippening Watch (Ethereum has almost overtaken Bitcoin in every metric) - mbgaxyz
http://www.flippening.watch/
======
kuschkufan
This is a very interesting approach for displaying a table in a responsive
design layout. Not very readable though, I'm afraid. :)

[https://i.imgur.com/0xdPgSc.png](https://i.imgur.com/0xdPgSc.png)

~~~
bhaak
That looks somehow broken. What device are you using?

In Firefox, if I make the window smaller, and on my smartphone they look
identical. They just hide the Bitcoin and Ethereum columns.

For a few ways on how to do responsive tables, have a look at this page
[https://elvery.net/demo/responsive-
tables/](https://elvery.net/demo/responsive-tables/)

I like the "no more tables" approach.

~~~
AstralStorm
Great, now you cannot access half the content on the phone? (Flipping it is
just annoying.)

This is the opposite of a good design.

~~~
bhaak
Tables are notoriously unfit for small displays.

Hiding unnecessary columns is a trade-off for the smaller screen.

In this case, I'd say it's okay as the absolute numbers are not that important
and the relative numbers are the important information.

------
FrozenVoid
Bitcoin network is going to split at end of summer, driving uncertainty in its
future value. The SegWit proposal does not have universal support. Some mining
groups are advocating a hard fork, some advocate soft fork, many even want it
to remain as is. [https://blog.bitmain.com/en/uahf-contingency-plan-uasf-
bip14...](https://blog.bitmain.com/en/uahf-contingency-plan-uasf-bip148/)
[https://bitcoinmagazine.com/articles/why-viabtc-rejects-
segw...](https://bitcoinmagazine.com/articles/why-viabtc-rejects-segwit-soft-
fork-in-favor-of-block-size-hard-fork-interview-with-haipo-yang-1479409475/)
[http://www.uasf.co/](http://www.uasf.co/)
[http://www.coindesk.com/bip-148-segwit2x-bitcoin-scaling-
com...](http://www.coindesk.com/bip-148-segwit2x-bitcoin-scaling-compromise-
might-not-easy/) [https://bitcoinmagazine.com/articles/beginners-guide-
survivi...](https://bitcoinmagazine.com/articles/beginners-guide-surviving-
coin-split/)

------
seahonky
derp

[http://nakamotoinstitute.org/mempool/why-the-bitcoin-
dominan...](http://nakamotoinstitute.org/mempool/why-the-bitcoin-dominance-
index-is-deceiving/)

~~~
kombucha2
Very interesting read.

------
Philosopher
What do you think it will happen? Once Bitcoin is dethroned, will other
cryptocurrencies overtake it as well?

I think the answer is "yes". The first mover advantage is all it had over
other cryptocurrencies.

~~~
nugget
Once ETH overtakes BTC I think BTC will start to crash and the resulting panic
will (ironically) take down ETH and most other coins and tokens as well,
starting the third great crypto bear market. Keep in mind trading volume is
heavily manipulated by insiders (especially for ETH) but price is what the
public watches. Now let's wait and see what happens.

~~~
serhei
The real metric to watch (but the hardest to get) is "number of users" and
particularly "number of users doing things other than buying coins/tokens in
hope of capital gains".

~~~
modo_
I've had the same thought. The best analog I've come up with is searching
Github for Ethereum vs. Bitcoin. The numbers (repos / loc / wikis ) are pretty
strong for Ethereum compared to other coins excluding Bitcoin -- it would be
interesting to plot them over time.

Have you found any other ways to watch this metric?

~~~
someSven
The whole approach is biased in favor of etherum from the start, since bitcoin
is not a smart contract system.

------
Frogolocalypse
Except you know... people using it for what it is designed for.

A really good read.

------
arcaster
They should add a benchmark for nominal time for tx finality & tx price for
some amount of USD.

